# Entry Level Coding Jobs



## jkgrossman (Apr 20, 2019)

Once I pass the CPC Exam, what types of entry level coding jobs should I look into?


----------



## kcoymarin (Apr 20, 2019)

*Entry Level Coding Job*



jkgrossman said:


> Once I pass the CPC Exam, what types of entry level coding jobs should I look into?



I really can't tell you a type you can look for, but maybe you can post your resume on different career websites such as monster.com or indeed.com, as well as through AAPC networking. 

When I competed my medical billing and coding certificate course in 2010, I posted my resume on both job sites and was hired by a physician's office as a medical billing, coding, and insurance specialist. I worked alongside and awesome lady who was trained in the office rather than academically. However, she was not knowledgeable of billing/coding guidelines etc.  I got the opportunity to utilize what I learned, but last year I had to move on as the billing department was being "relocated/phased out". 

Due to my years, knowledge, and experience in billing, I was quickly called for interviews through the posting of my resume on the job sites. Within 2 weeks of being told my job would end within 4 months, I was hired. It's a year since I've been employed in my present job, but I decided that I would not be "caught" at the end of this year without my CPC certification. So, I registered on 3/1/19 and began studying for my exam that was scheduled for 3/29/19. I passed. 

Just try to get your foot in the door for more experience and to remove the "A" status *if* after passing you will be an apprentice. After 2 years, you will not be at entry level and have the knowledge to move up or move onto a coding or billing/coding job. But post on various websites; it never hurts to do so. Try linkedin.com as well. 

All the best,

Karen Coy-Marin, CPC


----------



## jkgrossman (Apr 20, 2019)

kcoymarin said:


> I really can't tell you a type you can look for, but maybe you can post your resume on different career websites such as monster.com or indeed.com, as well as through AAPC networking.
> 
> When I competed my medical billing and coding certificate course in 2010, I posted my resume on both job sites and was hired by a physician's office as a medical billing, coding, and insurance specialist. I worked alongside and awesome lady who was trained in the office rather than academically. However, she was not knowledgeable of billing/coding guidelines etc.  I got the opportunity to utilize what I learned, but last year I had to move on as the billing department was being "relocated/phased out".
> 
> ...



Thanks, Karen.  But how do you get around the Big Catch 22?


----------

